# كتب الهندسة الميكانيكية التي تدرس بالمغرب



## عبدالرحيييم (11 يوليو 2008)

*أقدم لاعزائي الكرام مجموعة كتب شعبة الميكانيك التي تدرس بالمغرب*
* أترككم مع رابط الموقع*

http://btp4u.freehostia.com/vb/showthread.php?t=356

* تحميل مباشر دون تسجيل*


* في انتظار ردودكم المشجعة*​


----------



## عبدالرحيييم (11 يوليو 2008)

ولا كلمة شكر


----------



## يونس فاخر (11 يوليو 2008)

اخي عبدالرحيم المحترم 
شكرا على هذا المجهود الكبير ، بارك الله فيك 
مغسيه ( بالفرنسي )


----------



## عبدالرحيييم (11 يوليو 2008)

*كتب الهندسة الميكانيكية "رولبط مباشرة"*

أقدم لاعزائي الكرام مجموعة كتب شعبة الهندسة الميكانيكية الدي يدرس بالمغرب
أترككم مع رابط الموقع 
http://btp4u.freehostia.com/vb/showthread.php?t=356
في انتظار ردودكم المشجعة


----------



## خادمكم (12 يوليو 2008)

هي الكتب باي لغة يا ابن بلادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 يوليو 2008)

اهلا بك واهل المغرب .

جزاك الله خير .

البغدادي


----------



## دلاور (12 يوليو 2008)

Thank u very much


----------



## عبدالرحيييم (13 يوليو 2008)

لقد تم اخفاء الروابط .
ولاكن لا يهم


----------



## casper_13_96 (13 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## عبدالرحيييم (14 يوليو 2008)

و انت من اهل الجزاء


----------



## الحارثي2 (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا..............


----------



## شكرى الهندسة (17 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (19 يوليو 2008)

la;,vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## dhouadi (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخ ...كتب الهندسة الميكانيكية يالعربية او الفرنسية تكاد تكون معدومة ..شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## عبدالرحيييم (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للمرور الكريم .و دمتم بالف خير


----------



## عبدالرحيييم (3 أغسطس 2008)

......................


----------



## Fennec82 (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك.....


----------



## سدير عدنان (3 أغسطس 2008)

موقع متوسط وسوف يتطور انشالله


----------



## امين امين (29 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن الأديب (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## حسن الأديب (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس بسام خليف (4 أكتوبر 2008)

الرجاء ممن لديه كتب قيمة عن المعادن وكل مايتعلق بها


----------



## المهندس بسام خليف (4 أكتوبر 2008)

نريد كتاب عن برامج تشغيل آلات مبرمجة surfcam ...........


----------



## عبدالرحيييم (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد ماهر أدهم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة انا اعمل بصناعة الات تشكيل البلاستيك (الفاكيوم ) والحمد لله ناجح بعملي أرجو من لديه فكرة عن هذه الات وتطوراتها الحديثة من حيث الكهرباء والهواء والهيدروليك والميكانيك ان يفيدني بهذه التطورات وسوف اتبادل معه هذه الخبرة مع العلم انا في هذا المجال منذ 35 عاما اخوكم بالله احمد ماهر ادهم adhamfact @ yahoo .com​*


----------



## عبدالرحيييم (9 أكتوبر 2008)

والله ليس لدي معرفة بالتخصص الدي دكرت


----------



## ميكانيكي ديزل (9 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## عبدالرحيييم (10 أكتوبر 2008)

حياك الله............


----------



## امين امين (20 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا....................


----------



## kadi14 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

merci mon frer


----------



## حاتم ستار (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:77:


----------



## د.محبس (28 أغسطس 2010)

Database error


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 أغسطس 2010)

عبدالرحيييم قال:


> *أقدم لاعزائي الكرام مجموعة كتب شعبة الميكانيك التي تدرس بالمغرب*
> 
> *أترككم مع رابط الموقع*​
> http://btp4u.freehostia.com/vb/showthread.php?t=356​
> ...


 


عبدالرحيييم قال:


> أقدم لاعزائي الكرام مجموعة كتب شعبة الهندسة الميكانيكية الدي يدرس بالمغرب
> أترككم مع رابط الموقع
> http://btp4u.freehostia.com/vb/showthread.php?t=356
> في انتظار ردودكم المشجعة


 

يبدو ان الروابط إنتهت صلاحيتها 
Database errorThe database has encountered a problem.

على كل حال هناك مثل يقال : 
من سبق لبق .

كل عام وأهل المغرب بألف خير.
​


----------

